# orijen regional dry



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

as much as i love Primal and my kids flourish on it, i been spending atleast $60 a month so i ordered a 5 lb bag of orijen regional to see how the kids do with it as well. they have lovedddd the freeze dried treats , particularly the angus beef and wild boar so i was hopin they will love the food since it has both ingredients in it! i'm pretty sure KC will munch on it since she's rarely picky, it's just Dex that i have to see! will it be Dexter approved? hmm....we shall see!

to be continued!.... :icescream:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I bought one bag of this a while back (when we adopted Rocky) and both of mine LOVED it and did well on it. Hopefully Dexter will love it too. I never planned to feed them kibble though, it was just temporary and I must say after feeding raw for a long time, I just couldn't stand kibble... oh gosh the poops... too big and too many of them! :lol: And that's with a good grain free kibble. I can't imagine what it would be like to feed crap kibble full of grains. lol It's a shame about the cost of Primal, it does seem very expensive!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> I bought one bag of this a while back (when we adopted Rocky) and both of mine LOVED it and did well on it. Hopefully Dexter will love it too. I never planned to feed them kibble though, it was just temporary and I must say after feeding raw for a long time, I just couldn't stand kibble... oh gosh the poops... too big and too many of them! :lol: And that's with a good grain free kibble. I can't imagine what it would be like to feed crap kibble full of grains. lol It's a shame about the cost of Primal, it does seem very expensive!


Great to hear!!! Oh I know there is a huge diff in poops but as long I stay in the high star range foods that's grain free I think ill be ok &#55357;&#56396;


----------

